# Swivel seats



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone had the swivel seats fitted in a car/pvc front passenger position.Or have knowledge of such a conversion/adaption. to make it easier for a disabled person to enter/egress from the vehicle.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'd raise the seat height quite a bit, so might not be able to swing legs under the steering wheel, you tend to only find then on the MPV type of cars.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It'd raise the seat height quite a bit, so might not be able to swing legs under the steering wheel, you tend to only find then on the MPV type of cars.


steering wheel on the passenger side?!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'd look a bit odd if you only did one side.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was considering this for the passenger side only, as I am still spritely enough to manage. As to it looking odd, not everything comes in pairs.
The London type cabs have a swivel seat that is very rarely used, but that would not fit a Rav 4.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try ebaying for swivel seats, they won't be a that cheap as they get grabbed by the DIY converters, but they will look a lot better than the MH types.

Ford galaxy, seat alhambra, vw sharan.

I suppose you've ruled these out


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cabby: would this sort of thing help ? This is one firm that do them but there are dozens more:

http://tinyurl.com/mobb8td

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too slow G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kev_n_liz said:


> too slow g :d :d :d


???

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd already linked to the same type of thing already


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Aah ! If I could find the little light bulb icon it would be here:

Claro !

G


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry but they are no use at all, we tried them in saloon car type taxi, for the local council.but thanks.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not surprised looks a good idea on the drawing board, but not under your arse > >


----------

